# Accès à Distance Ipad



## coolgamer (2 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un nouveau possesseur de l'Ipad 2 et je souhaiterais accéder à mon Mac à distance avec. J'ai testé pas mal de logiciels, gratuits et payants mais je ne trouve toujours pas mon bonheur. Ce que je cherche c'est un véritable accès à distance comme l'Apple Remote Desktop avec la possibilité de bloquer la souris et le clavier du Mac ainsi que de cacher ce qui se passe sur l'écran. Mon ordinateur reste à la maison et comme je suis en colocation je n'ai pas forcément envie de le laisser allumer et ouvert pour tous. Je souhaiterais l'administrer en quelques sortes. Si en plus je peux faire du WOL ou du WOW ce serait parfait.


----------



## arbaot (6 Mai 2011)

tu as déjà testé quoi?


----------



## Le Mascou (6 Mai 2011)

LogmeIn Ingnition (http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/logmein-ignition/id299616801?mt=8)

Testé et approuvé avec mon iPad : tu as exactement le même bureau que celui de ton ordi, ça rame un peu mais tu peux donc faire ce que tu veux sur ton Mac à distance. Tout ce que tu as à faire, c'est de laisser ton Mac connecté à Internet.


----------



## worldice (8 Mai 2011)

Sinon, il existe TeamViewer.


----------



## coolgamer (8 Mai 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai testé LogmeIn, team viewer,wyse pocketcloud,jump desktop et mocha vnc et tous fonctionne mais ne verrouille pas le mac !

Je m'explique; je souhaite accéder à mon mac à distance mais sans que celui ci soit manipulable par une autre personne qui se trouverait dans l'appartement ( coloc ). Je souhaiterais par exemple une application qui agirait comme l'apple remote desktop, mettant un rideau et bloquant la souris et le clavier pendant la prise de contrôle à distance !


----------



## worldice (8 Mai 2011)

coolgamer a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai testé LogmeIn, team viewer,wyse pocketcloud,jump desktop et mocha vnc et tous fonctionne mais ne verrouille pas le mac !
> 
> Je m'explique; je souhaite accéder à mon mac à distance mais sans que celui ci soit manipulable par une autre personne qui se trouverait dans l'appartement ( coloc ). Je souhaiterais par exemple une application qui agirait comme l'apple remote desktop, mettant un rideau et bloquant la souris et le clavier pendant la prise de contrôle à distance !



Logmein le fait ! Dans les préférences, tu as une option pour rendre noir l'écran, et pour bloquer souris/claviers afin d'éviter que "d'autres personnes puissent voir ce que vous faites".


----------



## Mac Chris (9 Mai 2011)

Pourquoi tu ne verrouille pas l'acces de ton mac par un mot de passe, ainsi personne ne pourra y enter?


----------



## coolgamer (10 Mai 2011)

Mac Chris a dit:


> Pourquoi tu ne verrouille pas l'acces de ton mac par un mot de passe, ainsi personne ne pourra y enter?



Pendant une prise de contrôle par VNC, le Mac se déverrouille et commence à bouger comme ci on était physiquement devant. Ce qui permet à une personne malintentionnée de voir ce que je fais dessus pire de prendre la souris, de me déconnecter et de faire ce qu'elle veut !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------




worldice a dit:


> Logmein le fait ! Dans les préférences, tu as une option pour rendre noir l'écran, et pour bloquer souris/claviers afin d'éviter que "d'autres personnes puissent voir ce que vous faites".



Ah ! Aurais je loupé ça ? Je vais chercher !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h41 ----------

Je n'ai pas trouvé cet option. Peut être que c'est sur la version Pro ? ( Masquer l'écran est disponible que pour Windows et pas les Macs )


----------

